

Blackberry App World Changes Name to Blackberry World - goodereader
http://goodereader.com/blog/tablet-slates/rim-officially-changes-name-of-their-app-store-ahead-of-bb10-launch/

======
loceng
I like it. Feels like a stronger statement if anything.

